# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Plextor продемонстрирует на Computex 2014 несколько новых продуктов, включая M6 Pro с поддержкой Ple

## Labs

Посетите стенд компании Plextor на выставке Computex 2014, чтобы узнать новости о PCIe SSD накопителях последнего поколения, а также ознакомиться с новым M6 Pro.

Компания Plextor, ведущий разработчик высокоскоростных цифровых хранилищ информации, объявляет о запуске M6 Pro и PlexTurbo на Computex 2014. Кроме того, будут представлены и другие потребительские SSD от Plextor, которые предназначены для широкой области применения.

Главным дебютом на Computex будет SATA SSD накопитель Plextor M6 Pro. С поддержкой интерфейса SATA 6 Гбит/с, M6 Pro устанавливает новые стандарты по надежности, стабильности и производительности. Гарантией стабильности работы Plextor M6 Pro является то, что это первый потребительский SSD от Plextor , который прошел невероятно строгий контроль Zero Error в количестве 400 накопителей в течение 1008 часов. Ко всему прочему, режим DEVSLP значительно снижает энергопотребление.

PlexTurbo – новое интеллектуальное программное обеспечение, которое использует оперативную память, кэш SSD DRAM и непосредственно память накопителя. Это увеличивает скорость передачи данных для запущенных приложений, увеличивает срок жизни микросхем памяти и предотвращает потерю данных при перебоях питания. Используя оперативную память для кэширования более рационально, PlexTurbo превосходит разработки конкурентов при минимальном использовании оперативной памяти. Технология PlexTurbo сначала будет доступна только для Plextor M6 Pro.

Вам будут продемонстрированы стабильность и невероятная скорость последнего поколения SSD – M6. Любой посетитель может увидеть наглядно все преимущества Plextor M6 Pro с PlexTurbo. Также желающие могут изучить накопители M6e в форм-факторах HHHL и M.2. Эти твердотельные накопители заслужили множество наград, преодолев скоростные ограничения интерфейса SATA и RAID-массивы, так как в их основе лежат только качественные компоненты и интерфейс PCIe. 

Наряду с высокопроизводительными M6 Pro и M6e M.2 PCIe Gen2 x2 SSD, Plextor также представит линейку накопителей M.2 SATA: M6G-2280, M6G-2260 и M6G-2242. На стенде будут представлены накопители начального уровня – Plextor M6S и M6e HHHL PCIe, а также демонстрация недавно представленных M6M в режиме RAID 0.

Кроме демонстрации накопителей, компания расскажет об их производстве и специальных мобильных устройствах для хранения данных. Разработанные специально для дата-центров и серверов данных и приложений, корпоративные SSD демонстрируют отличную производительность (IOPS) в сочетании с низкими задержками между командами. Защита каналов передачи данных, увеличенный объем резервной памяти и защита данных от потери из-за нестабильного питания делают корпоративные SSD Plextor идеальными для хранения критически важных данных.

Последнее поколение продукции Plextor для корпоративного сегмента также будет представлено на выставке, а эксперты Plextor с радостью обсудят с вами тонкости использования таких накопителей для специализированного программного обеспечения. 

Посетители, желающие более подробно изучить накопители для мобильных устройств, ознакомятся с передовыми устройствами с интерфейсами M.2 PCIe, M.2 SATA и mSATA.

«Мы вкладываем все свои силы в Computex 2014. Мы не ограничиваемся запуском M6 Pro с PlexTurbo, а представляем продукцию для всех сегментов потребительского рынка, которая соответствует высочайшим стандартам качества», – говорит старший менеджер по продажам Леар Ву (Lear Wu).

Компания Plextor приглашает всех заинтересованных в павильон J0729, 1F, Nangang Exhibition Hall. Выставка Computex 2014 будет проходить в Тайбее с 3 по 7 июня 2014 года.

----------

